# What Sticks do you use?



## WaterWorkzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Just a curious question, what sticks are you currently using?
I am using Tre Cool Zildijan sticks. they dont have a size but my favorite size is 5As


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree about the 5a's. I'm using the dipped Zildjian 5a right now, and the grip is the fucking bomb. I'm also a big fan of the Derek Roddy signatures from Vater, but none of the stores around here carry them.


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Aug 27, 2010)

my dipped sticks actually just broke, and my tre cool ones are the replacements
and i agree, the grip is amazing


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 5, 2010)

I've found though the dipped sticks give me this weird blister on my thumb and the inside of my finger when I blast. The Vater sticks don't do that, so I've been using them more often.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 5, 2010)

Dave Weckl's, always back and forth between the gold and brown ones.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 5, 2010)

Vater 5B Maple and Jazz Maple.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 5, 2010)

Simply Vic Firth 5A Nylon Tip


----------



## Splees (Sep 6, 2010)

usually vic firth wood and nylon tipped 5a's and wood tipped 7a's.


----------



## divide (Sep 6, 2010)

Tama japanese oak 5B and Vater Smitty Smith signature power fusions.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 6, 2010)

Cheap-ass checking in;

Vic Firth American Classic 5A's.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Sep 7, 2010)

I use Firth sd1's.


----------



## MrMcSick (Sep 7, 2010)

I love the Vic firth vic grip. No blisteres and it doesn't flake or shed off, ever.


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahead, various sizes including the Joey and Lars signature sticks, theyre not cheap but theyre my favourite type of sticks for sure!


----------



## Andii (Sep 11, 2010)

Vic Firth 5b. I've used multiple sets of 5b from every brand out there and nothing beats them in feel, durability and everything else. I have no idea why one brand wipes up the competition by such a large margin, but everybody else needs to get it together.

EDIT: more details. Vic F. lines up the wood grain correctly for the strongest stick. They dry the wood to the most durable and lively moisture content.


----------



## Splees (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm just getting back into drums. Where are you guys buying your sticks?


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Sep 13, 2010)

the only music shop in my town, lol


----------



## dr sgt pepper (Sep 14, 2010)

Zildjian Dip sticks 5A works best for me....never dropped one yet....always drop the others, especially during lllllooooong gigs.


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually like 5A and 5B....ive grown to like the 5B's for power and just the weight seems like it fits me.

Vic Firth or Promark Shira Kashi oak cant go wrong.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 14, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> I love the Vic firth vic grip. No blisteres and it doesn't flake or shed off, ever.



I'll have to try those. The grips on my dip sticks started scrunching up and forming small holes, so I just ripped the grips off, and they're regular 5A sticks now 



Splees said:


> I'm just getting back into drums. Where are you guys buying your sticks?



I get mine online from musiciansfriend, or if I'm in a pinch, Guitar Center. I try to avoid GC as often as possible, cause as much as the kids playing Enter Sandman loud as fuck on Line 6 amps scooped to hell with the gain dimed annoyed me, the drum room is so much worse.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 14, 2010)

5As are cool, but my drum teacher actually has his own line of Tama Sticks!! If he's not around (He tours in "Soilwork") then I buy 5As.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 14, 2010)

PyramidSmasher said:


> 5As are cool, but my drum teacher actually has his own line of Tama Sticks!! If he's not around (He tours in "Soilwork") then I buy 5As.



That's pretty damn awesome. My teacher tours with King Diamond, but I'm not sure if he's got his own line of sticks haha.


----------



## Splees (Sep 17, 2010)

so... how about a post your drum rig? we have guitar and studio threads, why not drums? eh eh.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 17, 2010)

I use Vater Morgan Rose signature sticks. Something about them makes me more creative than any stick that has a tapered end. I'm not sure why though.


----------



## Splees (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been wanting to try some vaters. my local store only has vic firth and zildjian.


----------



## MrMcSick (Sep 17, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'll have to try those. The grips on my dip sticks started scrunching up and forming small holes, so I just ripped the grips off, and they're regular 5A sticks now


 
Only thing I have noticed is sometimes when I have a serious session and sweat super bad the vic grip seems to get real slippery. let me know if how you like them if you get any.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> Only thing I have noticed is sometimes when I have a serious session and sweat super bad the vic grip seems to get real slippery. let me know if how you like them if you get any.


 
I will, bro. As a matter of fact, I'll grab some today on the way to our show and test drive them on my drummer's kit.


----------



## ryaneatsbrains (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been using Vater American Hickory 5B [WOOD TIP] for the past six years. Every now and then I'll play Power 5Bs, there's only 1/4" difference in length. Vater drumsticks are the best drumsticks on Earth if you ask me..


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 19, 2010)

promark 5Bs


----------



## paistelakai (Oct 9, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I get mine online from musiciansfriend, or if I'm in a pinch, Guitar Center. I try to avoid GC as often as possible, cause as much as the kids playing Enter Sandman loud as fuck on Line 6 amps scooped to hell with the gain dimed annoyed me, the drum room is so much worse.


 
+1 

Vater Power 5A/5B wood. The 5As are almost identical to the travis barkers but no white/black stick marks.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 9, 2010)

Vater 5B Hickory Woodtips


----------



## Paddy- Betraeus (Oct 12, 2010)

I use Pellwood 7A's as I'm endorsed by them, if not Pro-mark 7A's with wood tip. More a natural sounding attack than the nylon. For me anyway!


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Oct 17, 2010)

i just gave away a pair of Vaters, i really dont like them. I now use 7A Pro-Mark drumsticks. i like the small size so i can spin em around and go faster.


----------



## Joeshmo140 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use Hornet drumsticks. Check them out, they have a pretty interesting design! 

Hornets


----------



## Quinny (Nov 30, 2010)

Firth 5A wooden tips for me. I have both non-grip and grip ones....no real difference, I sweat so much I manage to drop either sooner or later.


----------



## DGKarehere (Jan 4, 2011)

I use Vic Firth X5B(American Classic Extreme 5B) They're like 5bs but longer(1/2" longer) They last waaaaay longer for me eheh I got 5B and 5A before and they lasted around 2 weeks(yeah I play an hour/a day) and X5B lasted 5 months last time


----------



## ieatchairs (Feb 5, 2011)

I go back and forth between Vic Firth 5A American Classics, Zildjian 5A Dips, and the Ahead Joey Jordison sticks (from when he was still endorsing them of course) depending on what I'm playing. Those Jordison sticks always seem to find their way out of my hands in the middle of a song


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 6, 2011)

Pro-Mark Portnoy signature sticks.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 6, 2011)

Vater 5B


----------



## thewildturkey (Feb 7, 2011)

Vic Firth Steve Gadd signatures, they are AWESOME.

My favorite sticks ever where Vater 8A's, but I cant buy them anywhere anymore.

Even though I only play Steve Gadds now, Vater are my all time favorite company for sticks.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 8, 2011)

And they ARE NOT fucking around when they say "heavy".


----------



## Sludgehammer (Feb 8, 2011)

Vater. For me, they have been the highest quality and last a long time. I'm a fairly hard hitter and their 5A's hold up to the abuse


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Feb 11, 2011)

Ahead 5a's best sticks ever, i also use some ahead rocks but i prefer the 5a's


----------



## chisox91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Promark 5B's and MS-3's for more "In the pocket" type stuff


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

I recently switched to the Vic Firth dip sticks, and they dominate.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 15, 2011)

Another Ahead user here. I was all obev Vaters, Vic Firths, Zildjians, Sonors, Promarks.
I hated Nylon tips, I loved Weckls, Omar Hakim sigs and everything.
But Ahead Rock is my fav. practicing stick. I will order some Joey Jordison speed metal ones. 5A would be another option.


----------



## pearl_07 (Feb 17, 2011)

ProMark 747 Japanese Oak. I love the smaller diameter, but the heavy weight and these things are perfect, plus they last forever!


----------



## Charles (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone here use Zildjian Mangini's? I'm not a good drummer by ANY means but I like the weight of them.


----------



## Coffin (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not good on drums either, just use them for fun, bu I love Vter 2BN. Perfect size, weight, control.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 10, 2011)

Earlier I said that I use Morgan Rose signature sticks. Since I play electronic drums now, I'm using Danny Carey's signature sticks with nylon tips. Morgan Rose's sticks would demolish an e-kit. They're not sticks... They're logs.


----------



## MastrXploder (Mar 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> Anyone here use Zildjian Mangini's? I'm not a good drummer by ANY means but I like the weight of them.



Not a drummer but my twin brother is. He just moved over to the Mangini sig's and holy turd they make a difference.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 22, 2011)

I see a lot of people using grip sticks.
May I ask why?

I've tried them, and dont need them, never will.

My sticks are all from CDX.
I used to work for them for a while.

I stand behind their sticks 100%
If you think Vic Firth has good quality hickory, you need to re-evaluate that and get some CDX sticks.
All custom, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Corpsebanger (Apr 23, 2011)

ProMark DC10 is the only stick that holds up to our drummers abuse lol


----------



## Epyon6 (Jul 14, 2011)

Vic Firth 7A Nylon tips! Need to accent that bell! I got small Italian hands, I also use Zildjian 7A dipped sticks cause my calloused fingers and hands, sometimes non dipped sticks fly outta my hand. :x


----------



## maximumoverbite (Aug 10, 2011)

Carbosticks 5ACTLW Large Tip Medium Weight. Anyone else use Carbon fiber?


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 11, 2011)

Vic Firth mostly, I say mostly because I have a no-name stick and a pair of Promark 5As lying around, but those were given to me. All the sticks that I've bought have been Vic Firth and I don't think that'll change any time soon.

As for sizes, I've been digging 5Bs for a while though I also recently got a pair of X5As (which I'm not fond of) and the Metal sticks, the latter of which I got mainly for practicing, but I might look into more for use on my actual kit since I like them a lot.


----------



## Tobi (Aug 11, 2011)

I play 7A sticks... generally the lighter the better, I am not really much of a heavy hitter anymore... 
definantly wood tip, even though nylon has it's place if you want more 'ping' out of your ride... Not for me though. 

I would not recommend using carbon sticks to anyone, there are so many drummers that smash their cymbals or heads. Plus they can quite easily damage your wrists.. 
no offense to anyone, just my experience


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 12, 2011)

maximumoverbite said:


> Carbosticks 5ACTLW Large Tip Medium Weight. Anyone else use Carbon fiber?



i actually used carbosticks for a while
love the durability. but eventually after shaving off so long till there's barely a stick left, the tips had a bad attack to the head.
and as my feel has changed, i wanted a more unique stick, but they dont make them how i want them

for durability their great, for options and availability...not so much


----------



## mikecallaway (Sep 18, 2011)

747b wood tip. for sure. favorite hands down.


----------



## ArrowHead (Sep 18, 2011)

Currently using promark 5A, but in the past I've preferred Vic Firth. Unfortunately, The local shop didn't have any Vic 5A's left when I bought these.

Here's a story about how cool Vic Firth are:

I was on my way home from jamming on my drums at my rehearsal space around 5-6 years ago. I had actually just started using the Firth sticks, before that I had been using promarks. I stopped at a gas station to fill up, and the guy two cars over from me was wearing a Vic Firth shirt. 

"Great sticks, man", I yelled over. "I love Vic Firths".

The guy smiled and thanked me, then beckoned me over to his car. He opened the trunk and whipped out a bag of something like 20+ pairs of sticks in it. 

"I work for Vic Firth", he said. "This is a bag of factory seconds. Have em, see if you can use em." He smiled as I pretty much peed my pants and thanked him profusely. 

I gotta say, I played with those sticks and couldn't find a reason they would have been "seconds". They were all straight, balanced, with no defect I could see. So I really feel like the guy gave me $200 or so worth of Vic Firth drumsticks. Just for being friendly at a gas station!

So while I'm using promarks right now, I still feel the need to plug how strongly I feel about what an awesome company Vic Firth is.


----------



## J-Dub (Sep 18, 2011)

Originally used Vic Firths when I first started playing but found that the tips and shoulders didn't hold up all that well. I ended up trying Vater's Recording model and Stewart Copeland Signature series and haven't looked back. Great balance, overall feel is superb and they are easy on the hands too.


----------



## Drumzilla (Oct 26, 2011)

Having spent many years working in music stores I've played pretty much every size, shape and brand out there and I settled on Promark 5A nylons in their 'natural' finish. I don't know if it's the way I play but after 8+ years with them I've never broken a tip. Something that happened with every other company I used. They've got a new dip out called Progrip that looks pretty decent. I've been considering switching to the 747 or the 737 but the length pushes the balance point further out so I'm not sure if they will give me better reach or I'll just end up choking up my grip. I've still got 8ish pairs left of the 5A's so I'll use those up before experimenting, so field testing the new dips will have to wait. How much would it suck to find the grail and end up staring at all that unused lumber?


----------



## Kerosian (Oct 30, 2011)

Another Ahead user, Ahead 7a's. Love the durability and lightweight, feels good for flying fingers and doesn't slide in my hands. Backups are Vic Firth E5A's.


----------



## dorfmeister (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been using Ahead 7A's with Giggrips. Both are great.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 9, 2011)

Ahead 7A's for me or vic firth 5a's


----------



## rogrotten (Dec 13, 2011)

zildjian Mike Mangini's, Love them!


----------



## Razzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Vater 5A's wood tips.

They last the longest for me.


----------



## Drumzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I fucked up and tried the Pro grip Pro mark sticks I mentioned and I'm sold. They are without a doubt the best grip stick I've seen yet.


----------

